# New Article: How do I find the Best Resale Price for a Timeshare



## TUGBrian (Apr 24, 2013)

Following on last weeks article for potential timeshare renters, this one targets potential buyers.


Just as with the last one, I welcome open discussion and additions, changes, deletions...or plain old common praise or criticism =)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/best_timeshare_resale_price.html


----------

